# Lake Simcoe - Fall Perch



## mwagner0071 (Jan 26, 2009)

Headed over to Lake Simcoe the end of Oct for some fall perch fishing. My buddy has ice fished it for years, but this will be both of our first softwater trip. 

Does anyone who has fished there have any advice or experiences they want to share?


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

We have always gone 1st or second weekend of Oct. and done well. (5 man limit evry time) Usually have to wait till the bait shops have shiners.
We have caught them on cut bait, and other ways, but shiners is killer.
It is a world class perch factory for sure!!






mwagner0071 said:


> Headed over to Lake Simcoe the end of Oct for some fall perch fishing. My buddy has ice fished it for years, but this will be both of our first softwater trip.
> 
> Does anyone who has fished there have any advice or experiences they want to share?


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

mwagner0071 said:


> Headed over to Lake Simcoe the end of Oct for some fall perch fishing. My buddy has ice fished it for years, but this will be both of our first softwater trip.
> 
> Does anyone who has fished there have any advice or experiences they want to share?


I've been trying to make it over for the fall bite for the last few years and never seem to make it. Shooting for the 2nd or 3rd week this year. 

Biggest problem that I've heard is the winds... they have quite a few blow days in the fall. Pefferlaw and Virginia Beach are rumored to be good. If they aren't in there I'd look in the 30 to 40 FOW of georgina.

Little cocktail shrimp will work too... as well as the little Berkley crayfish.

Been watching the simcoe board, but theres not much showing up there...yet.


----------



## mwagner0071 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sr.Blood said:


> We have always gone 1st or second weekend of Oct. and done well. (5 man limit evry time) Usually have to wait till the bait shops have shiners.
> We have caught them on cut bait, and other ways, but shiners is killer.
> It is a world class perch factory for sure!!


 
Thanks for the feedback. We are headed over the weekend of the 19th. Will be picking up both shiners and crawlers. Hope our luck is as good as yours. Will provide a report when we get back.


----------



## mwagner0071 (Jan 26, 2009)

salmonslammer said:


> I've been trying to make it over for the fall bite for the last few years and never seem to make it. Shooting for the 2nd or 3rd week this year.
> 
> Biggest problem that I've heard is the winds... they have quite a few blow days in the fall. Pefferlaw and Virginia Beach are rumored to be good. If they aren't in there I'd look in the 30 to 40 FOW of georgina.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Which month are you shooting for? We are headed over teh weekend of October 19th. I have been watching the boards as well, not much on perch, but it looks like some great smallie action heating up. Will likely take the bass gear as well.


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

mwagner0071 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We are headed over the weekend of the 19th. Will be picking up both shiners and crawlers. Hope our luck is as good as yours. Will provide a report when we get back.


 
It kind of goes hand in hand, if the bait shops don't have the shiners the perch arn't in. if they have shiners the perch are in and on the feed.
Can't stress enough, SHINERS!! Not mud meenows.

You will do fine!!
Its a blast when you pull up with jumbos on every hook!!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

mwagner0071 said:


> Thanks for the info. Which month are you shooting for? We are headed over teh weekend of October 19th. I have been watching the boards as well, not much on perch, but it looks like some great smallie action heating up. Will likely take the bass gear as well.


Only windows I have are the 10th thru 13th or the 28 thru the 30th (M-W)


----------

